# OVBA OPEN Lake Milton



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

OVBA Lake Milton Open 6/10/12,6:00-2:00, Point View Ramp, $35 a boat ,pay at ramp


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Is the pointview ramp the one past tr golf course? I think I'm going to be coming out to fish it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep thats the Point View ramp


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

What is the format for this open? Buddy type or spouse type in my case?


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

Bring a partner or fish alone


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds good weather looks great should be a good day of fishing


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anybody have an address to the point view ramp? Ive always used Jersey st. And am thinking about fishing this tourney.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

On east side of lake just past bridge on rt. 18 is a road called SOUTHEAST RIVER RD. take it about 2 miles and turn rt. just past the Lakeview Golf Course on POINTVIEW RD. and it dead ends in boat ramp.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks see you in the morning! I hope I can sleep tonight this is going to be my 1st experience in a tourney! And to be honest I'm alittle nervous


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

What were the results here?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

My Dad and I won it with 10.43lbs (first time we have ever cashed a check fishing tournies) Second was 9 and change and then it went down from there. There were only two limits brought in to the scales and the rest were two and three fish bags. I am guessing there were around 20-25 boats? We had an awesome day and I am thrilled to finally get that monkey off my back!! lol 

Thanks OVBA for putting on the event....bunch of nice fellas!!


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the win flippin 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

good for you flipping on your win i hope some of my tips help,markfish


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Fished until 1:30 caught about 15 fish all about 12" long. Watched a lot of guys head upthe river figured that as the ticket but it was to late for me. So what was the secret or at least the area?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

we had the same short luck!! Lots of fish just couldn't find the keepers!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

We fished about 3-4 areas...we never went up the river...it seemed the key for us was finding fry. Find the fry and drop just about anything down through them and most of the time you would get bit. We also pulled a few off of docks, pitching as far back under them as you could.


----------

